# I seriously dont know what this guy was doing in the water yesterday



## Jerry Farkas (Apr 30, 2015)

3 of us was fishing at Alum Creek park and up the river there was a guy in chest waders. He was near the shore, he was digging, then padding down the ground then moving stuff etc. It was nonstop but it was in the same spot. It was really strange. Does anyone have any theories?


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I was looking for my cartel stash .......thanks for bringing the heat on me ......


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Clam digger


----------



## Jerry Farkas (Apr 30, 2015)

Ahhhhhhhhh Thanks


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Probably building fish holding structure.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Gold


----------



## CrappieCraver (Mar 29, 2015)

Could be clam digging (which is illegal) or panning for gold, or building fish structure or traps


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Attention seeker


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

possibly making a castor mound set for beaver. dont no the area. is there beaver in there?


----------



## The_Typical_Type (Nov 6, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

ducky152000 said:


> possibly making a castor mound set for beaver. dont no the area. is there beaver in there?


Not the kind you want to go near


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

My bet would be that he was trapping. Beaver, muskrat and river otter trapping seasons are still going on and would be done along river banks.


----------



## CrappieCraver (Mar 29, 2015)

I didn't know Ohio has otters, just knew about beavers and muskrats


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

CrappieCraver said:


> I didn't know Ohio has otters, just knew about beavers and muskrats


I don't think they are otters, there are a lot of mink around this area


----------



## CrappieCraver (Mar 29, 2015)

odell daniel said:


> I don't think they are otters, there are a lot of mink around this area


Mink for sure! I've seen black and red mink all over near the NE end of alum creek and Delaware lake


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I have several mussel shells that I've gathered from the Scioto. I've gathered them since I was a kid. I used to show them when FOSR ran a show table at events, but I found out it's technically poaching to be in possession of them. (Like having a feather = having the bird) Too bad because a lot of city kids have never seen such shells firsthand, let alone realize they grow right here.

I may try to pursue a permit from ODNR or whatever agency governs this.


----------



## CrappieCraver (Mar 29, 2015)

FOSR said:


> I have several mussel shells that I've gathered from the Scioto. I've gathered them since I was a kid. I used to show them when FOSR ran a show table at events, but I found out it's technically poaching to be in possession of them. (Like having a feather = having the bird) Too bad because a lot of city kids have never seen such shells firsthand, let along realize they grow right here.
> 
> I may try to pursue a permit from ODNR or whatever agency governs this.


Good luck, I looked into it myself because I wanted to use them in little scenes and sell them at craft shows but I found out yes its technically poaching to have mussels whole or just a shell.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Years ago I hosted a friend who grew up here but had lived in Boston for a few years. I took him up to Delaware, off 229, and the lake was low leaving huge mud flats. He was out there in the mud, digging up mussels.

Part of the downtown dam removal project included a mussel rescue from the newly-exposed riverbed. I might be able to find an online presentation on that.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

odell daniel said:


> I don't think they are otters, there are a lot of mink around this area


There are otters in ohio and there is a trapping season for them. You can only catch 1-3 depending on your county. A buddy of mine caught 2 down on Dillion Public land over the last couple years.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

Hmm maybe it was for trapping. He spent a lot of time digging, moving things around and then packing the mud/dirt etc..... Thanks for the info. All 3 of us were stumped.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Should of just asked


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

Digging wigglers !


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

percidaeben said:


> Should of just asked


He was to far downstream for me to ask.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

D B Coopers money


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Black Crappie.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

He was hiding Crappie for the tournament this weekend!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Snyd said:


> He was hiding Crappie for the tournament this weekend!


Gabon Viper hunting


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Gaboon


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Fxs is the winner


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

They still looking for Hoffa??


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

It was me. If you must know, the night crawlers are really big in that area.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

It was a 'squatch.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> It was me. If you must know, the night crawlers are really big in that area.
> 
> View attachment 208035


Lmao...like the way you handle that worm!!!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Should not be trapping, that season ended long ago unless he's a contracted nuisance trapper. There are beaver in Alum, but doesn't sound like a castor mound set. I'll go with the wiggler unless he was planting something to help hold the bank.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

...or maybe he lost something overboard in that spot and came back in waders to try to find it. If we find out who it is maybe he'll go to O'Shay and help me find my new Bubba Blade.


----------

